# Engine Move



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.progressrail.com/prs-vegas-video.html


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool.. Not exactly your typical light engine move.


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks, Ron...impressive move...impressive loco...probably won't be spotting any local industries with it! 

Cheers, 
Gary


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Gary, you'd be surprised what the RR's will do! On NS, it is quite common to see a local with a pair of big GEs for motive power. Since the SD70ACE is basically the same thing, it gets used the same way.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

They lift it up and slide in a piece of sectional track. Was that LGB brass, code 250?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron sent me this nice picture of the restored Nebraska Zephyer.
Nebraska Zephyer


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jerry 

your embedded link has too much 'trash' in it. 
Cut and paste ==> http://www.railpictures.net/photo/409971 

GREAT PHOTO


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think its amazing that they would do all of that for a trade show, Actually Caterpiller paid the bill for the move. EMD is using Caterpiller motors in the engines, they say because they are in conjunction with EMD, but Caterpiller actually owns EMD now, just not widly publsized.[/b]


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By DKRickman on 31 Oct 2012 09:59 PM 
Gary, you'd be surprised what the RR's will do! On NS, it is quite common to see a local with a pair of big GEs for motive power. Since the SD70ACE is basically the same thing, it gets used the same way. 
And they are a pain in the rear to switch with as well... Ever try to kick cars in the yard with a Dash-9...







Power is power


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 01 Nov 2012 05:51 PM 
Posted By DKRickman on 31 Oct 2012 09:59 PM 
Gary, you'd be surprised what the RR's will do! On NS, it is quite common to see a local with a pair of big GEs for motive power. Since the SD70ACE is basically the same thing, it gets used the same way. 
And they are a pain in the rear to switch with as well... Ever try to kick cars in the yard with a Dash-9...







Power is power








You're a lot more polite than I am about the situation. Yes, I've tried, all too frequently. It can be done, but it doesn't do the brake shoes on the engine much good! I usually rev it up to about notch 3 with the brake set, then release it when the conductor asks for a kick. Not as bad on an Ac engine, but it's not good at all for a DC traction motor. The way I see it, if they want their equipment to last, they'll give us the right equipment for the job.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By DKRickman on 01 Nov 2012 06:14 PM 
Posted By bnsfconductor on 01 Nov 2012 05:51 PM 
Posted By DKRickman on 31 Oct 2012 09:59 PM 
Gary, you'd be surprised what the RR's will do! On NS, it is quite common to see a local with a pair of big GEs for motive power. Since the SD70ACE is basically the same thing, it gets used the same way. 
And they are a pain in the rear to switch with as well... Ever try to kick cars in the yard with a Dash-9...







Power is power








You're a lot more polite than I am about the situation. Yes, I've tried, all too frequently. It can be done, but it doesn't do the brake shoes on the engine much good! I usually rev it up to about notch 3 with the brake set, then release it when the conductor asks for a kick. Not as bad on an Ac engine, but it's not good at all for a DC traction motor. The way I see it, if they want their equipment to last, they'll give us the right equipment for the job. "kick 'em" followed by a 15 second pause "did you hear me say kick 'em?" "yep waiting for the **** to load"







That's about what I did as well. I remember a yard master asking once me what engine I wanted to use; a dash 9 to switch out a 15 car cut, and then light power to the engine track for the hostlers, or take the goat, switch out the cars, put the goat away, and then go move the dash 9. I just laughed and took the goat








Nothing beats a old goat for switching... Cast iron shoes, and no speedometer


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 01 Nov 2012 12:03 PM 
I think its amazing that they would do all of that for a trade show, Actually Caterpiller paid the bill for the move. EMD is using Caterpiller motors in the engines, they say because they are in conjunction with EMD, but Caterpiller actually owns EMD now, just not widly publsized.[/b]


Wait....General Motors sold EMD???? Thats some pretty big news, that I haven't heard about.


----------

